# NEW NIKON 18-200 VR2 LENS VS VRI?



## HeY iTs ScOTtY

*HEY EVERYONE, JUST DOING SOME READING UP ON THIS NEW LENS FROM NIKON THE AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR II AND WAS WONDERING HOW MUCH BETTER COULD IT REALLY BE? DONT EXPECT ANYONE TO KNOW SINCE I DONT THINK YOU CAN BUY IT YET . I WONDER HOW MUCH MORE IT WILL BE THAN THE AF-S DX VR Zoom-NIKKOR 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G IF-ED. I MEAN IT CAN'T BE THAT MUCH MORE ITS BASICALY THE SAME LENS EXCEPT THE NEW ONE HAS A LENS LOCK AND THE VRII TECH. IF SOMEONE HAS SEEN THE PRICE FOR THE NEW ONE OR KNOW A WEBSITE THAT HAS IT FOR SALE PLEASE LET ME KNOW. I WANTED TO GET THE 18-200 TO REPLACE MY 18-105. ITS ONE OF THE 2 LENSES I HAVE ON MY GOTTA BUY LIST. JUST NOT SURE IF ITS WORTH WAITING FOR AND PAYING EXTRA FOR. I CAN'T FIGURE OUT WHY NIKON DID THIS. MAYBE I WILL GWT LUCKY AND THE VRI WILL GO DOWN IN PRICE.*

*-SCOTT*


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY




----------



## PhotoXopher

I've had two Nikon 18-200's (obviously not the new one) but I'd seriously consider the Sigma 18-250 if I were you, I absolutely love this lens on my D90, D60 and N75.


----------



## itznfb

it's $840.
haven't heard if the optics were updated. but VRII adds a stop over VR


----------



## JerryPH

There is no optical difference between the old and new 18-200 other than a locking tab and VR II... neither of which make ANY real world difference in the final results.

BTW what's up with the caps and bold (basically that is considered "screaming")?  why you yellin' at me??     :lmao:


----------



## dhilberg

The original 18-200 (Nikon #2159) had the second generation VR (4 stop) system from the beginning. After briefly reading through the key features on both, the only difference (other than cosmetic) I see is the locking tab, which should be handy considering the original's tendency to creep.

Original:
AF-S DX VR Zoom-NIKKOR 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G IF-ED from Nikon

New:
AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR II from Nikon


----------



## JerryPH

dhilberg said:


> The original 18-200 (Nikon #2159) had the second generation VR (4 stop) system from the beginning.



My Nikon 18-200 says VR on it, not VR II (not that it makes any difference, short of a little marketing BS), and the new lock retains ONLY when at the 18mm position.  Funny thing... when I place my lens at 18mm, it doesn't creep at all, even if left hanging from my neck for hours walking/bouncing through the forest.

The smarter people will pass on the new 18-200, get the older one and chuckle at the people that just tossed $300+ dollars out the window... lol


----------



## jcblitz

JerryPH said:


> dhilberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original 18-200 (Nikon #2159) had the second generation VR (4 stop) system from the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nikon 18-200 says VR on it, not VR II (not that it makes any difference, short of a little marketing BS), and the new lock retains ONLY when at the 18mm position.  Funny thing... when I place my lens at 18mm, it doesn't creep at all, even if left hanging from my neck for hours walking/bouncing through the forest.
> 
> The smarter people will pass on the new 18-200, get the older one and chuckle at the people that just tossed $300+ dollars out the window... lol
Click to expand...


Yeah, mine only creeps when it's almost fully extended. Other than that, I don't have an issue, especially at 18mm.


----------



## itznfb

dhilberg said:


> The original 18-200 (Nikon #2159) had the second generation VR (4 stop) system from the beginning. After briefly reading through the key features on both, the only difference (other than cosmetic) I see is the locking tab, which should be handy considering the original's tendency to creep.
> 
> Original:
> AF-S DX VR Zoom-NIKKOR 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G IF-ED from Nikon
> 
> New:
> AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR II from Nikon



wow... big time fail for whoever updated that page. that is definitely incorrect.

the only usefulness of the lock tab being at 18mm is for travel. it would obviously be more useful at 200mm


----------



## dhilberg

JerryPH said:


> Funny thing... when I place my lens at 18mm, it doesn't creep at all, even if left hanging from my neck for hours walking/bouncing through the forest.



Mine doesn't creep when I set it to 18mm either, but from about 24mm on it will.



JerryPH said:


> The smarter people will pass on the new 18-200, get the older one and chuckle at the people that just tossed $300+ dollars out the window... lol



Hehe agreed.



itznfb said:


> the only usefulness of the lock tab being at 18mm is for travel. it would obviously be more useful at 200mm



Or at various focal lengths in between. Although I never use the lock tab on my Sigma 18-50, so maybe it's kind of a pointless addition anyway.


----------



## anldyxp_gd3

from what i've read it gives you a few stops extra, and can lock for lens creep. I saw the price was roughly 800. But i'm sure it will replace the current 18-200mm all together eventually and the price will go down. I'd like one of these too =]


----------



## Garbz

From what I've read the lock only works at 18mm so it will do bugger all for lens creep, but I never confirmed that. 

One thing though is while I hated every moment I had the 18-200 on my camera it did a wonderful job with the VR. It's not second gen as much as a refinement and an instance where it worked well. Nikons VR attempts have ranged from 2 stops to 4 stops without any difference in labelling. Apparently the VR2 are all "rated" to around 5 stops, but I'll see it before I believe it.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY

*THIS IS PRETTY MUCH WHAT I FIGURED. (BETTER TO BUY THE OLD ONE AND SAVE). I CAN'T BELIEVE NIKON MADE THIS LENS AND DIDNT MAKE MORE UPDATES. I WONDER IF IT WOULD OF BEEN POSSIBLE TO MAKE THE APATURE LOWER OR SOMETHING AND INCLUDED IT IN THE PRICE HIKE. I SURE AS HELL AM NOT GOING TO PAY THAT MUCH MORE WORE A LOCKING TAB AND THE NEW VRII.*

*AS FOR MY CAPS AND BLOLD - I JUST LIKE THE LOOK.*


----------



## JIP

Old or new an 18-200 is still an 18-200 with all the drawbacks of that much range but for more money.  


By the way *NO NEED TO YELL IT JUST LOOKS SILLY!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## manaheim

Dude kill the caps or some folks are going to stop responding.  I know I will.  In fact, I barely read your question.

For what it's worth the 18-200 has quite a few optical issues.  It's a handy lens, but when you're spending that much money you may consider something with a bit more optical quality unless you have a particular need for a solid kick-around lens and nothing more (which it truly is).


----------



## KmH

manaheim said:


> Dude kill the caps or some folks are going to stop responding. I know I will. In fact, I barely read your question.
> 
> For what it's worth the 18-200 has quite a few optical issues. It's a handy lens, but when you're spending that much money you may consider something with a bit more optical quality unless you have a particular need for a solid kick-around lens and nothing more (which it truly is).


+1. :thumbdown: on the all caps and bold.


----------



## Garbz

you like the look but really its just the same as someone who writes with no punctuation it simply makes the entire thing very hard to read for my next trick i will write without using the spacebar there is a case where it does make sense its called small caps where the first letter of the sentence is larger but everything is still capitalised that gives you the caps shouting look without causing brain fatigue to all who try and respond


----------



## JerryPH

i agree i think that we all need to stop using punctuation and then on top of that how about if we all omit the caps and then ... oh forget it, let's all just go into "text talk".

how u doin if u can c me i can spl gud.  :lmao:


----------



## manaheim

omfg wtf! lol


----------



## JerryPH

I've already started seeing more ads on the net with prices for the new 18-200, it sure took it's time getting out there between the release date and the time it started to appear on the shelves.


----------



## blash

BUT GUISE CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL AND *BOLD MAKES IT EVEN COOLER* AND IF YOU CANT DECIFER WHAT I SAI THEN OH LOOK I CAN USE _ITALICS_ TO BREAK UP MY _SENTENCES_ *S*EE I JUST STARTED A NEW _SENTENSE_ *H*OW COOL IS THAT 
*COOL!!!* HEE HEE COLOR IS TOTALLY RAD TOO

But yeah, about that 18-200 - waste of money. Just carry more primes and you'll be set and with better picture quality to boot


----------



## Antithesis

ROFL @ EPIC CAPS LOX

To the above poster: Primes make good images, but zooms make it easier to take more imo. I went a full year with just primes and I got some pretty photo's, but changing lenses and constantly carrying a bag of lenses with you gets old. I may just pick up an older one when gear junkies start dumping them for that extra stop of VR goodness.


----------

